# Field Golden Breeders in the Southwest??



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you might want to go over to www.retrievertraining.net and post there. You'll probably get some suggestions from those folks.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I would also look at www.gundogbreeders.com 

They have a section for puppies but you can also look up breeders by the state. 

Good Luck


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

There are a number of good field breeders in Texas: Belvedere, Goldenloch, Doc's, Amigold, would be some to check out. And in OK there is Rockerin. In California, Emberain, and Firemark.

The gundogbreeders site, and RTF classifieds can be a great place to get leads, but be very careful to screen. There are frequently vbreeders advertising on both who do have not completed full health screenings on the parents, or who advertise litters with underage parents.

There is quite a nice litter about to be born in GA advertised in the RTF classifieds. I know the dam (she is a sweetie) and I know a son of the sire who is just a going concern!
Classifieds - Golden Puppies


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I as going to post gundog breeder but I looked and I didnt like any of the sites that were close to the op. I guess if I were in your shoes I would have my pup shipped to me.


----------



## vwbob (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions from all..we would love an older pup or adult..and even if not a field golden, would be happy with an non field golden if an adult.

Seems difficult to find such a girl in Arizona..


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Did you see the thread about the person looking for a home for their male golden. They live in AZ too.


----------



## vwbob (Dec 1, 2012)

Could you advise where that post is?


----------



## vwbob (Dec 1, 2012)

sterregold said:


> There are a number of good field breeders in Texas: Belvedere, Goldenloch, Doc's, Amigold, would be some to check out. And in OK there is Rockerin. In California, Emberain, and Firemark.
> 
> The gundogbreeders site, and RTF classifieds can be a great place to get leads, but be very careful to screen. There are frequently vbreeders advertising on both who do have not completed full health screenings on the parents, or who advertise litters with underage parents.
> 
> ...


<<<<These puppies just whelped!!!:


----------



## vwbob (Dec 1, 2012)

vwbob said:


> <<<<These puppies just whelped!!!:


Only one girl left!


----------

